# Ladies..u like thongs on men?



## marriedguy

Just wondering what u think..in europe I hear they are quite common, thongs were also first worn by men in historic times..
I work out several times a week and my lady wants to buy me some male thongs after I tried wearing a pair of hers for a day..

It's friday night and this is the most exciting thing I could find to do so im just curious what u think..and why u think what u think..

Lookin forward to some answers ladies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes

NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## barbieDoll

Oh please no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbieDoll

Oh yes.. Why? I just feel that they're made for women & when I see a man wearing it... I just think it's wrong. Whatever the equivalent for a woman is of a man getting soft... That's what thongs on a man does for me.

Sorry 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Love Song

It's bad enough I as a woman have to wear it. At least I get to turn my man on with my thong dances. But when I see a man with one all I can think of is how uncomfortable it must feel. 

My husband tried one on once for the entertainment value but hasn't worn it since.


----------



## Complexity

marriedguy said:


> Just wondering what u think..in europe I hear they are quite common


err what?!?! 

:nono:


----------



## marriedguy

Haha got a good laugh at least..us westerners are pretty old fashioned..whatever, my wife likes it..maybe shes the only one?

I actually found them comfortable..feels like wearing nothing compared to the normal trousers we've been accustomed to since the 1800s..
let's just say normal underwear feel like diapers compared to male thongs..i don't like the v shape thongs though..it's gotta be t-shaped..
That..or briefs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unhappy2011

Are you seriously asking this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

Banana Hammocks? I vote no! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 67flh

working in the steel industry as i do, and seeing some of the hairy apes in the shower room ain't no way in hell i can see any woman being exited over that.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I do not feel a thong does anything for a man.... I would much prefer to see boxers anyday.... if a guy is trying to show it off, it is MORE of a turn off ....for me.....than using my mind , the veiled mystery of what lies underneath ...waiting to be had.


----------



## Gratitude

My hubby has always worn boxers he won't wear anything else. I like them and I can buy all sorts of funny and sexy ones.

Thongs remind me of Borat  Lol


----------



## that_girl

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

EW!


----------



## that_girl

marriedguy said:


> Haha got a good laugh at least..us westerners are pretty old fashioned..whatever, my wife likes it..maybe shes the only one?
> 
> I actually found them comfortable..feels like wearing nothing compared to the normal trousers we've been accustomed to since the 1800s..
> let's just say normal underwear feel like diapers compared to male thongs..i don't like the v shape thongs though..it's gotta be t-shaped..
> That..or briefs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think we're old fashioned. lol We're pretty effed up.

But...thongs on men? LOLLLL Not unless you're gay, a stripper, Borat or all of the above.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Looks like I'm hanging a marble sack on my waist with a string


----------



## that_girl

:rofl: AR! LOL!

And to the OP, I wasn't insinuating that you're gay or whatever. that's just what I think of when I see a male thong.

My husband jokes about getting an elephant thong LOL :rofl: I told him "Only if it's edible"...I mean, if you're gonna be classy, let's be classy


----------



## marriedguy

It's just underwear, I was expecting this kind of response but surprised that most woman think it's THAT disturbing..
I wore them for one day because my wife told me "YOU trying wearing a thong for ONE day and tell me how it feels" 
like it's so terrible wearing them apperantly..

I thought women were turned on by male strippers..they always wear thongs..


----------



## that_girl

Male strippers make me laugh. LOL I don't find them sexy at all. Ew! My husband is the sexiest man I know  I'd rather look at him in boxers without a shirt on. YUMMY!

Not to mention, thongs go up the ass. That's just wrong. I wear them sometimes, but...ew...so unsanitary.


----------



## MrsOldNews

barbieDoll said:


> Oh yes.. Why? I just feel that they're made for women & when I see a man wearing it... I just think it's wrong. Whatever the equivalent for a woman is of a man getting soft... That's what thongs on a man does for me.
> 
> Sorry
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I completely agree with this statement.


----------



## Mrs. T

Nope...please. I don't like seeing a man in a speedo either, and male strippers aren't sexy unless you're all jacked up on tequila...LOL...then the neighbors dog might even be sexy (just kidding)


----------



## LovesHerMan

Eewww. Dental floss up the crack doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Prodigal

I just had to reply to this post. My husband loved wearing thongs - even mine. Does, eeeewwwww, gross, mean anything here? He looked ridiculous, but he thought he looked sexy. Yeah, about as sexy as an ashtray full of cigarette butts ... And speaking of butts ... he didn't have one. Pancake a$$. 

Oh, yeah, and he wore Speedos at the beach. He had a nice bod, but the Speedos were embarrassing. Strange little man, my husband.


----------



## marriedguy

that_girl said:


> Male strippers make me laugh. LOL I don't find them sexy at all. Ew! My husband is the sexiest man I know  I'd rather look at him in boxers without a shirt on. YUMMY!
> 
> *Not to mention, thongs go up the ass. That's just wrong. I wear them sometimes, but...ew...so unsanitary.*


So it doesnt matter if it's on a man or woman, thongs are just gross to you..
I wonder what age most women on here are..
Maybe thongs are more a new generation thing..


----------



## itgetsbetter

No, no, no!!

Thongs are not sexy on a man. It looks...*effeminate* to say _the least_. And no, women as a rule aren't turned on by male strippers...it's a lark...funny...silly. The last thing I can imagine being turned on by is a guy doing a lap dance! lol 

Maybe I'm old - ha 34


----------



## that_girl

marriedguy said:


> So it doesnt matter if it's on a man or woman, thongs are just gross to you..
> I wonder what age most women on here are..
> Maybe thongs are more a new generation thing..


I'm only 36 

There was a time when thongs were all I wore.

But it's just gross. Honestly, it is. lol. All day long...panties up the ass. Ew.


----------



## GreenEyes

*q*



that_girl said:


> I'm only 36
> 
> There was a time when thongs were all I wore.
> 
> But it's just gross. Honestly, it is. lol. All day long...panties up the ass. Ew.


Yeah I used to wear them all time too....now I wear nothing  unless I have to....


----------



## Gratitude

You know in Australia, thongs mean thongs. As in footwear. They're very popular, one of our icons. The other type, not so much ...


----------



## that_girl

Yea, thongs are also sandals here too.

G-strings, thongs...lol undies.


----------



## HopeFloats59

thongs on men do not do anything for me either, speedos/bikini briefs are almost as bad. I never liked male strippers, though, so maybe that's just my preference. I actually don't know any women that really like male strippers. They usually think they're funny or embarrassing, but I have never really heard of women being attracted to male strippers. 

I like my guy in boxer briefs. He's pretty fit, but I wouldn't want to see him in anything less. It'd seem like he was trying on my undies lol.


----------



## Gratitude

HopeFloats59 said:


> thongs on men do not do anything for me either, speedos/bikini briefs are almost as bad. I never liked male strippers, though, so maybe that's just my preference. I actually don't know any women that really like male strippers. They usually think they're funny or embarrassing, but I have never really heard of women being attracted to male strippers.
> 
> I like my guy in boxer briefs. He's pretty fit, but I wouldn't want to see him in anything less. It'd seem like he was trying on my undies lol.


I told my friends before I got married that if they got me a stripper I would disown them. SO embarrassing. Look, maybe if I was drunk enough I could let out a "bring it on, cowboy!" but no seriously. I'd be mortified!


----------



## SunnyT

I vote yes. I'd rather see a thong than boxers or tighty whiteys.... but commando is even better!

(I'm 49)


----------



## Beowulf

I put one of my wife's thongs on the dog once when we were drinking. He didn't like it either. And yes we threw it out. The thong not the dog.


----------



## that_girl

:rofl:


----------



## Revel

Thongs on men are: lewd, vulgar, ridiculous, but can be surprisingly *comfortable*! :smthumbup: 

I tried one after experiencing a painful condition medical condition. I was looking for some underwear that would offer gentle support without crushing. The mechanics of the contraption seemed like it would do the job, so I tried it and it worked marvelously for its intended purpose. Since then, I’ve become more open minded about my underwear choices, and have also found other vulgar looking “contour” or “pouch” underwear that are so comfortable, it doesn’t feel like l’m wearing anything at all. I’ll never go back to my old Hanes again. Some of pouch briefs and bulging bikini underwear are amazingly comfortable, but nothing seems to offer the comfortable, gentle support like some of my thongs.

My wife laughs and thinks that I look ridiculous. _*I*_ think that I look ridiculous. However, I still wear them a few times a week, and even wear them to exercise. My medical condition is no longer a factor, but I still wear them often because of the comfort factor. Like MarriedGuy said earlier, normal underwear now feel like diapers compared to male thongs. I would only wear them as underwear, and never as a swimsuit, and my wife is the only person who knows that I wear them.


----------



## Beowulf

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Did his bone get in the way?


I didn't check and he didn't say. We have a don't ask don't tell agreement regarding the incident.


----------



## Beowulf

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> That's good. Otherwise things could get a little *ruff*


uppy:

:rofl:


----------



## bubbly girl

I LOL every time I see the title of this thread.

No way, no how would I want my husband to wear a thong. We'd never be able to have sex...I'd be laughing too hard.

I'll take him in his boxer briefs any day though. He looks sexxxxy in those! Makes me want to rip them off him. LOL


----------



## bubbly girl

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG, Trenton. That is both hysterical and disturbing at the same time!:rofl:


----------



## donewithit

OMG. had the WORST night at work and am relaxing with a beverage and trying to chill out. came on here...MY EYES !!! MY EYES!!! thanks alot Trenton..lol

NO MEN SHOULD NOT WEAR THONGS.

I think my hubby has the nicest arse imaginable..kinda a little white bubble butt lol..damn sexy and toned. looks great in the tight boxers briefs..the bikini things..errrmm.. well his ass looks great still but not a fan.. THONGS!!??? EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW so so so WRONG.

even the NICEST arse in the world cannot pull off a man thong. Gross. just GROSS

so ya. that is my opinion..lol


----------



## Prodigal

Trenton, THANK YOU for my major laugh of the week! The crochet thong guy's pose was the ultimate in hilarious!:rofl:

Since anonymity is the name of the game here, I can divulge two of H's favorite thongs. One was a green/brown camaflouge design. He was career Army, and a former gf bought it for him. I asked, "What's the deal with the camaflouge thong?" (Which if found gross and UGLY.) Reply, "So you won't see me comin'." Uh, yeah ... funny - at least to a geeky engineer (and I suppose his former gf).

My thongs: cute little bugs and butterflies on the front, with the days of the week beneath them. So, Tuesday had a smiling butterfly, Wednesday had a bumble bee ... you get the picture (unfortunately!).

He LOVED to wear those. I mean, let's talk girlie-girl thongies here! Just what I wanted to see bulging in front of my eyes - smiling insects with the days of the week printed under them. Can we get MORE GROSS (and gay???) than that?:scratchhead:


----------



## strugglinghusband

I like to wear them backwards, boy oh boy does that ever get my wifes attention.....lol...just kidding.


----------



## desert-rose

Personally, I think thongs look funny rather than steamy. Of course, if humor turns you on, it might work. I suppose a lot of sexy cosplay is based on such a concept -- not taking everything so seriously. I loved my STBXH/EH/WH's body because it was his, because I loved him and just about anything he did, wore, or expressed turned me on....but it wasn't the thing itself, just that it was him doing/wearing/expressing it. And he wore some pretty weird, orientation-questionable things so it's good that I'm a silver-lining sort of gal. I probably wouldn't have minded a thong on him, though, not for its own sake. I'm more open-minded than most of the people I know, but I find that anything can be sexy if it's the right set of circumstances. So....maybe if a guy is doing it for a laugh, it could work? I certainly laughed a lot at the what not to crochet pictures here! Maybe the point is that it's so silly you want to rip it off right away?

I'm not old. 34. And most of the younger gals I know, being of a post-Borat consciousness, are far LESS likely to find such a concept as the thong or mankini anything other than revolting or ludicrous, so I doubt this is an age thing. I don't know if older women would have a different opinion of the male thong. On the other hand, I do like thongs on women. I wear thongs and I do think they can be hygenic if you wash after using the restroom everytime (I think it's gross not to do so, but, then, I also read about how porn stars keep their private parts looking pretty so I can learn tips and tricks).


----------



## that_girl

now that song is in my head....

Thong tha-thong thong thong...


----------



## that_girl

I'm good! In bed all day, relaxing, hanging out with Hubs  Feel like I was hit by a bus lolll SORE! But it's almost time for more meds. Yay!


----------



## Mark Val

it seems Satan buffeted someone in folly, with ailments...


----------



## Chelle D

If a guy is very hairy. Then HELL NO! I wouldn't want to see the thong.. BUt, if they've got a great ass, like my hubby..

Well... just say, I think him walking around in a jock strap, is rather sexy. (oh, just makes me wanna grab his tush.)... But if he tried thong thing... ahhh, no. 
j


----------



## that_girl

OMG i just saw what Trenton posted :rofl:
SO GROSS!

Have you seen the candy ones?

:rofl:










Put that in your mouth and pull out the string :lol:


----------



## YinPrincess

desert-rose said:


> I also read about how porn stars keep their private parts looking pretty so I can learn tips and tricks.


Do share! I wouldn't even know the first place to look for information like this! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## desert-rose

YinPrincess said:


> Do share! I wouldn't even know the first place to look for information like this!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Internet searches, interviews, or just go meet a few and ask them how they take care of their bodies for the screen. Apparently there are lots of possibilities and it works differently for each person. 

I will PM you with an answer, in case others find the post too crude.


----------



## Revel

I started a general poll on men's underwear here. Both men and women can vote.


----------

